# The itch is upon me.



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

It's 66 degrees here, doing winter planting, haven't seen a single bee, don't have a flower in bloom at the moment.

I've got that BT powder, going to spray my comb. Someone remind me it is too early? Figure I'll put the traps on top of my wrecked mazda, sitting in the center of the bee lot for ornamentation. I am DUE for some good luck.

Gypsi

I have a pint sprayer.... wonder if there are any instructions on here to get the quantity low enough for 7 frames of comb...


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Not too early for the BT spray on comb as it lasts for a number of years (well at least 2)


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

how much for a pint?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Calls for 2-4 teaspoonfuls per gallon .........so take it from there.........


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you - all I could find were instructions involving acreage and pounds. I'll do it tomorrow. Cut wood, hauled water, chased chickens today.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Comb is sprayed! I'm setting up bait hive 1 tomorrow maybe. It was 65 today. I want one out there the next time it is 65. 

I have a pretty secure spot to put it I think. As secure as the shed it's presently sitting in anyway.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

snl said:


> Not too early for the BT spray on comb as it lasts for a number of years (well at least 2)


What is BT?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://www.beesource.com/resources/elements-of-beekeeping/beekeeping-glossary/


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I will be putting together some swarm traps tomorrow, got some old barn wood that will be perfect, already have the lengths cut, just gotta glue, nail, put a top and bottom on and get ready to place them!! Gonna also head over to a couple of bee trees and get them prepared to do a trap out in the spring. Gonna wire up around the entrances and set the box attachment on so they get used to coming and going out of it, then the box will be added in February/March!! Free bee's!!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

EastSideBuzz said:


> What is BT?


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?225796-Agree-WG-Bt-Aizawai-Powder

I set a trap in a nuc yesterday, where I caught the swarm last year, same nuc too. A frame of BT sprayed comb, couple of old plastic frames without comb. Need to get some wood frames without foundation to hang in it. Put a ziploc with lemongrass oil in the bottom. May have reduced the entrance too far, about a bee's width, standard bottom board. But I'm thinking this is going to be one of those mild Texas winters when spring starts in February, not deep freezes, just based on how it's been so far. 

I always like to plant something, start something on January 1st. Planted scarlet and white clover, and wildflower mix yesterday too.


----------

